# Logitech c615 mic not working video not available at times: Ubuntu



## Update (Jun 9, 2014)

I ordered this cam http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/hd-webcam-c615 it shows up on cheese, but on skype / gmail / youtube Im not able to pic up any sound or even that "Allow or Deny" icon with the little PC logo behind an eyeball. I cannot click it.

This cam should work fine. I am using Ubuntu 13.10, Asus e45m1-i, 8GB ram, Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 6320 GPU

Whats the deal this cam cost more money than I usually spend on a cam. The last one cost $10 and same issues. I thought it was cuz the cam was cheap. Now I still cannot record video. Help!


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 9, 2014)

whereas logitech doesn't officially support the C615 (http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...ating-systems-for-the-logitech-hd-webcam-c615), some ubuntu users successfully got it working ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/63892/is-logitech-hd-webcam-c615-supported )


----------



## Update (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks I have seen this page. It is a link to a page of compatible logitech cams with ubuntu. I see they used c615 which "works fine". Mine isnt working. What else could I do? The drivers are for Windows or Mac :/


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 10, 2014)

The title of the following thread is pretty much self explanatory :

http://askubuntu.com/questions/297399/how-to-get-webcam-working-with-skype-on-ubuntu-13-04

Wish you good luck trying to fix it (meant in a positive way)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 18, 2014)

Try using Debian instead of Ubuntu. Debian uses stable packages whereas Ubuntu is running off of Debian Experimental packages. It may work better if it works in Ubuntu at all. Make sure your cameras are UVC cams.


----------

